# Winn-dixie Safe Driver



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I've had this case, dial and crown for at least 3-4 years....always waiting for the right ESA 9150 movement to drop in it. It wasn't so much the movement that was difficult to source, but rather the two-piece stem for the ESA 9150...because this movement drops into this one piece 10K gold filled case through the crystal.

Anyway, bought a couple of NOS Tissot Cal 430 on the 'bay in the last two weeks and they both had one half of the two-piece stems. "Tissot Cal. 430" is really an ESA 9150, and one day I'll swop over the battery clamp to one that says "Hamilton Cal. 645" which is Hamilton's calibre number for the ESA 9150.

So now I'm a Winn-Dixie Safe Driver of 5 years!


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Cool watch, Paul. I do like the vintage advertising dials. Will post a photo of my two GE dialed Hamilton Electrics - a Victor and a Pacer. Missed out on a GE Savitar last year.


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Very unique, Paul. Now you have something to wear if you are on holiday in Florida driving a lorry! :lol:


----------

